# What stage to cut oats for hay



## easyrider (Feb 7, 2012)

I live in central Ne. I am getting ready to cut my oat hay. The oats are just between water and milk stage. Sounds like we have a week or so of no rain. Should I cut now or wait till the soft dough stage? Because of the drought we are having, I need as much forage as possible, but don't want the oats to get rained on either. How much weight would I loose if I cut now and not wait till dough. And how long does it take from milk to dough?....Thanks


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

It will dry better if you wait until soft dough stage.You will get more tonnage.Lower quality but good for cow feed.About another 7-10 days.We usually cut when it just is starting to turn to get maximum tonnage.


----------

